

UberAirr – Fly in Comfort - UberAirr

UberAirr lets you buy and sell your airplane seat between take off and off landing. Never sit in a middle seat or a row with a screaming kids ever again. Got a free business or first class upgrade? Sell your seat and make hundreds of dollars and get the buyer&#x27;s seating for the duration of the flight.<p>Please checkout seat.uberairr.com for a short video on our product
======
tabakd
Do you want to get sued?

